# BVI Anchorage Information



## mhm (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm going to be in the BVI in a month. Was thinking about some new spots. My boat draw 10.5 so some limitations. Has anyone anchored in Lee Bay on Great Camanoe? How is the holding at Guana Island? I can't get into the main anchorage at Anagada....what is it like NW of there off Pomato Pt? Any other anchoages not featured in the cruising guide prominantly?
MHM


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Lee Bay is a nice anchorage, but not during north winds or northern swell. Anchorage is 25' deep and very few if any other boats in area. Nice dive site at southwest tip of bay, 45' deep.
Monkey Point is situated on the western side of the rocky outcrop that marks the southern extremity of Guana Island. There are several national parks moorings. The small beach area and excellent snorkeling make this a great lunch stop. When there is a north swell running the anchorage can be rolly.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Good anchorages are getting rarer in the BVI; I just got back from a month of bouncing around there - in fact last night was the first time I slept in a non-moving bed in over a month and I need to get used to wearing shoes again.

My boat draws 2 meters and the fathometer reads 0 for parts of the Anegada channel and I anchor way out; so a 10 foot draft makes things pretty tough there. I have seen a lot of boats anchor at Pomato point, but never checked if they were large vessels with deep drafts.

Most of the nice harbours and bays are so filled with mooring balls that anchorage is impossible without running the risk of "interacting" with boats that might use the nearest ball. In the off season I don't need to worry about the moorings filling up, but this time of year anchoring is impossible in places like The Bight, Cooper or Trellis Bay; and the Guide needs updating about anchorage possibilities in places like Soper's Hole as well. Great Harbour on Jost van Dyke is the only large anchorage remaining that is unsullied by mooring balls and is plenty deep enough; and the north sound close to the Last Resort and along Prickly Pear Island has room for lots of boats at anchor in good holding and 15-30 feet depth.

If the swell doesn't have a northerly component or is weak then you could anchor at Benures Bay on Norman Island; but use a second anchor or shore line since one almost always gets backwinded there.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Haven't been there for two years but I would hope some of my favourite anchorages haven't been filled with mooring balls. Litle Harbour on Peter, The SW side of Peter around Carrot Rock, White Bay on Guana, and of course a few in Virgin Gorda such as Drakes Anchorage and Eustatia Sound. All of these anchorages will take 10.5 ft draft. I have anchored in Lee Bay but if I remember right the beach is mostly rocks.


----------



## mhm (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks...any further counsel welcome....
MHM


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Just as a matter of interest what boat did you charter that has a 10.5 ft draft?


----------



## mhm (Jan 14, 2007)

Swan 63...10.5ft


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

Anagada is out of the question; we draw 7 ft and have trouble getting in and if we do we have to anchor in the channel close up to the hotel and it is barely 7 ft. The other bays in the area generally have areas where there are 30+ feet outside of the mooring balls. I have seen larger vessels anchored and some even have stern lines, in some bays, tied to the shore


----------

